# Catch a little fox...



## rip18 (Jan 22, 2013)

Gonna catch a little fox, put him in a box, and then we'll let him go!  Well, kinda...  This nice red fox was at a zoo...

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/4.5, 1/160th second, ISO 200, tripod, fill flash, slight crop.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shot Rip! Cute lil fox!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 22, 2013)

They do know how to make themselves look at home.  Great capture, Rip.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## quinn (Jan 22, 2013)

Great shot rip! I found one the other day that just got hit by a car. He was a beaut!


----------



## Shug (Jan 23, 2013)

Neat picture


----------



## rip18 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## leo (Jan 24, 2013)

W..... O ..... W !!!!!!!!!!!!

Beautiful shot................


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 24, 2013)

a few years ago I called in a red fox right up to me and got some awesome shots,  it was a real good day for me the pictures were fantastic great picture by the way


----------



## rip18 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 24, 2013)

Great shot, love me some foxes.

John I.


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice pic


----------



## maughdr (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool picture


----------



## TailCrackin (Feb 18, 2013)

great shot!


----------

